# UKBFF SE HW Winner Cecil Crossdale



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I dont normally post individual pics up as it takes to long etc...when i can batch upload to my site...but i thought this shot is an exception!










Fivos


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Those are a decent set of wheels!

Looks like he is about to burst out laughing tho lol Very impressive physique! Did he win the overall aswell?

Good pics as always Fiv


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Those are a decent set of wheels!
> 
> Looks like he is about to burst out laughing tho lol Very impressive physique! Did he win the overall aswell?
> 
> Good pics as always Fiv


He probably would have won the overall but they didnt have one..

Fivos


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

he does look good. legs are huge.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

His legs look huge respect to the guy!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

And one more...










Fivos


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

beast!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

massive combined with a very pleasingt look a real threat at the final


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

clearly overall for me! on the day he looked absolutely huge to! real 3d look! watch out u100 ukbff finals!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks awesome! Helped him pump up backstage, was head and shoulders above anyone on the day.

For those that say 'he could be a good threat at finals', what u should be saying is that he will clean up at the finals.

Gonna say straight up, if cecil comes in slighter tighter for finals (he was ripped anyway) but if he is totally shredded, then the overall is his!

It is of my opinion that no one can take him in the u100's (heavies) not even haroldas if he decides to compete. Cecil has too much dense quality mass and with the correct shape. He was in great condition at 98kg, if he can shave off 5 lbs for the british and be totally shredded he will clean up in my opinion. The only guy that could potentially beat him (in overall) is alvin.

Im just saying what we all thought at the south east, no disrespect to any other competitors but cecil looks wicked and from what ive seen of the british scene, no one will be able to take him in the heavy class. I have no affiliation to metroflex or any particular bodybuilder so no need to be bias at all, just saying my opinion.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Alvin is an absolute beast - Fcuking huge and will be very hard to beat now Zac and SJT have turned pro.

This guy looks awesome though, was this his first show? Neer seen him before? How tall is he cos he looks like a big 98kg


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

when he walked in earlier he had his hood on i thought it was kai greene.. very chunky .. muscles hanging off him every where.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

gonna be a stacked class this year for sure!!!!!!


----------



## SudipS (Oct 2, 2009)

the 2010 finals hype talk has once again begun


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

awesome legs, would like to see his back and a side chest fivos?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> awesome legs, would like to see his back and a side chest fivos?


bet you do .. :laugh:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Looks awesome! Helped him pump up backstage, was head and shoulders above anyone on the day.
> 
> For those that say 'he could be a good threat at finals', what u should be saying is that he will clean up at the finals.
> 
> ...


why did haroldus not compete last year?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sizar said:



> bet you do .. :laugh:


?? :confused1:

errr....i do

for britbb to hype this guy i wanna see if he has a back and if his chest has some thickness to it.

whilst i respect Brtibb's opinion, one pose doesnt tell the whole story for us who havent seen the rest


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

merve500 said:


> why did haroldus not compete last year?


trying for a kid i think if i heard correctly


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

He has been about (sort of) for years. He won the EFBB Light Heavyweight British in 1993(?).

He was monstrously big on the day, slabs of muscle hanging everywhere! Believe it or not, he didn't even carb up for the L&SE as he was 99.7kg & didn't want to go over the 100kg limit.

I've heard that he's going to compete at o.100kg (Super-heavyweight) at the British, which means he will be in direct competition with Alvin Small & Darren Ball - if he competes, Stuart Core, Dean McTernan, etc who are all 18.5-20 stone men & that's a lot of weight to give away.

(Maybe someone from Metroflex can confirm his intention?)


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

BigStew said:


> He has been about (sort of) for years. He won the EFBB Light Heavyweight British in 1993(?).
> 
> He was monstrously big on the day, slabs of muscle hanging everywhere! Believe it or not, he didn't even carb up for the L&SE as he was 99.7kg & didn't want to go over the 100kg limit.
> 
> ...


2nd i think! my mate was in the same class back then in the early 90s.

i dont think it matters what class he goes in, if he turns up in shape like sunday or slightly better:thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ?? :confused1:
> 
> errr....i do
> 
> ...


Here you go!



















His glutes were shredded but in a lot of poses hi wasnt flexing them..

Fivos


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Huge looking dude, he has a huge frame, really wide, not in the lats, just a big wide torso/shoulders!

How tall is he?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> his upper inner hams and adductors, holy smoke batman!!


Yes mate so thick on the upper legs .. looked square when he was standing on stage .. so much meat :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome, especially the legs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Cecil is good but his legs dominate his physique which detracts from his overall symmetry.

He needs to focus on his back width to bring balance to his physique


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lou said:


> Cecil is good but his legs dominate his physique which detracts from his overall symmetry.
> 
> He needs to focus on his back width to bring balance to his physique


His quads dominate but I wouldn't say the same for his hams. He also has comparatively underdeveloped calves and his back looks like it needs to be brought up to match the lower body. He looks amazing don't get me wrong, but whether he'll beat alvin for the overall is another question. Who knows though...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> His quads dominate but I wouldn't say the same for his hams. He also has comparatively underdeveloped calves and his back looks like it needs to be brought up to match the lower body. He looks amazing don't get me wrong, but whether he'll beat alvin for the overall is another question. Who knows though...


providing alvin wins his class but tbh i cant see anyone else winning that one


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I haven't seen him compete before so it's nice to see a new face! Much nicer physique than daz ball and far more balanced than stuart core.. Be quality to see him win it.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Littleluke said:


> I haven't seen him compete before so it's nice to see a new face! Much nicer physique than daz ball and far more balanced than stuart core.. Be quality to see him win it.


he has been around years although be it the 90s.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

AlasTTTair said:


> His quads dominate but I wouldn't say the same for his hams. He also has comparatively underdeveloped calves and his back looks like it needs to be brought up to match the lower body. He looks amazing don't get me wrong, but whether he'll beat alvin for the overall is another question. Who knows though...


Im going to disagree with all of you...having seen Cecil front stage i think he is balanced enough. His hamstrings are fine as are his calves, its to hard to make a decision on pictures as in his back shot is isnt even tensing his glutes, hams and calves, which once he does turns the shot into a great shot.

At his level with Alvin, Daz etc its all about getting your condition and presentation spot on at the finals which normally determines the winner etc.

Fivos


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i spoke with this gent in great length in the pump up room when we were getting ready to go on.

i say gent because he is a quiet spoken well mannered chap who came over very hummble.

he dietted down from 18.10 for this show and indeed he has considered going above 100kg.

he told me he trains with volume and higher rep range with heavy weights.

legs was 20 reps 3plates

15 reps 4plates

12reps 5plates

10reps6plates

the reason im saying plates and not kg is thats how he said it, but thats top draw squat club in anyones book.

see how he looks on final day.

amusing to read all the experts what he lacks and who is better you gota luv the net .


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

adrian said:


> i spoke with this gent in great length in the pump up room when we were getting ready to go on.
> 
> i say gent because he is a quiet spoken well mannered chap who came over very hummble.
> 
> ...


this wont fair well with the ukm massive:whistling: 

i personally would like to see him win the whole thing tbh


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i did not mean it as a dig mate .

im sure everbody here can see he is class, and has pro card stamped on him ,if he turns up ready which im sure off this south east apearance he can do.

and so can a few other guys of course.

just some of the direct critical comments i see are almost disrespectfull of such an athlete.

but its all opinion and fair just not into that kind of talk personaly,im not pointing at any indevidual just something i see from time to time on these forums .

peace to all .


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

adrian said:


> i did not mean it as a dig mate .
> 
> im sure everbody here can see he is class, and has pro card stamped on him ,if he turns up ready which im sure off this south east apearance he can do.
> 
> ...


i didnt take it as a dig.

i agree with everything you said. he competed against my mate early 90s and was fvcking good then!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Immense, back is thick as fcuk!

but as everyone knows anyone can be off on the day!

However, if he is bang on at the brits i totally agree he'll be tough to beat!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do agree with Adrian how there are so many experts with a critical eye on the net......hell the guy looked awesome but lets try and wait until he steps on stage at the finals before yet again we are hanging the Pro card around his neck this was all said about Haraldos in 2008 yet he finished 5th on the day....

as for being better than Daz, Stuart and Alvin he is not even in their class so i don't see why the comparison is being made maybe a comparison with Lee Spencer, Haraldos would be more fitting seeing as these guys will be onstage next to him...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i do agree with Adrian how there are so many experts with a critical eye on the net......hell the guy looked awesome but lets try and wait until he steps on stage at the finals before yet again we are hanging the Pro card around his neck this was all said about Haraldos in 2008 yet he finished 5th on the day....
> 
> *as for being better than Daz, Stuart and Alvin he is not even in their class so i don't see why the comparison is being made maybe a comparison with Lee Spencer, Haraldos would be more fitting seeing as these guys will be onstage next to him...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I do agree with you Paul but at the finals it all boils down to the Overall (When considering pro cards) which is where he will be compared.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

as i said, i dont think it matters what class he does


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i think the pics dont reflect quite how good he looked on the day! (not saying they are bad pics, they are excellent fiv)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> I do agree with you Paul but at the finals it all boils down to the Overall (When considering pro cards) which is where he will be compared.


yes i understand that but like everyone in the overall they have to first win their class......this is typical of the UK and it happened with haroldas 2yrs ago as i mentioned earlier lets wait until the day.....i remember Cecil from the 90's and i have no doubt he will be a force to be reckoned with but it is how he looks on stage at the finals not how he looked at hayes that matters.....some fukcing idiot will post up he will win the Olympia next....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

The dude looks awesome, and as Fiv say's, how can any fcuker judge him off 3 pictures on the internet????

Seeing him in the flesh is totally different, we all know that.

Once again, amazing pics Fivos.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw the guy backstage and also on stage and was genuinly impressed.

You never know what people will bring to the brits but he has to be a very strong contender. The photos dont really do him justice TBH which is no slight on Fivos but his physique just flows better in motion.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> yes i understand that but like everyone in the overall they have to first win their class......this is typical of the UK and it happened with haroldas 2yrs ago as i mentioned earlier lets wait until the day.....i remember Cecil from the 90's and i have no doubt he will be a force to be reckoned with but it is how he looks on stage at the finals not how he looked at hayes that matters.....*some fukcing idiot will post up he will win the Olympia next....*


LOL! This is so true though - this guy looks fantastic but the British Finals has many contenders..

How old is Cecil? He looks quite young but if he competed in 1993, he must be close to 40?


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

yikes me and my mouth again ,

well wait for it hes 45 he told me so ,.

trains heavy with little joint pain ,prefers big dumbeels to the bar for chest as is weary of the rotor cuffs or sustaining a nasty injury.

started trainning at 15, that 30 years of graft.

he looks wicked up close for me jd ,esk with better wheels no disrespect to jd there.

also a simalare weight to when jd did the overal many moons ago.

funny in 2008 i stood in aline up with harados and also stood with cecil on sunday ,

to be fair hraldos looked slightly over dietted come the final in 08 and was bang on at the qualifier .

cecil is a different physic altogether flowing lines muscle bellys that waist lat flair to die for very gifted individual.

all speculation ,on judgment day we will see may the best man(on the day )win.


----------



## LATS1968 (Feb 17, 2009)

he looks good.. but strictly from a judging standpoint he needs to bring up the back.. it is well separated but, lacks thickness.. he has a wide frame and will need to fill that in a bit.. but the quads are rockin'.. the hams needs a bit more drop.. again, i am just being critical.. it will be a fun show to watch..


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I did a double take when i saw the pics and even had to ask to confirm who he is, I saw him compete in the 90s and thought "oh lordy" now i'm still thinking the same, I think his legs are the "nuts" ......i'm going to up the pressure if I want to get back on stage(my legs are too small)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes i understand that but like everyone in the overall they have to first win their class......this is typical of the UK and it happened with haroldas 2yrs ago as i mentioned earlier lets wait until the day.....i remember Cecil from the 90's and i have no doubt he will be a force to be reckoned with but it is how he looks on stage at the finals not how he looked at hayes that matters*.....some fukcing idiot will post up he will win the Olympia next...*.


maybe 2nd


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

i can assure u that his back does not lack thickness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!infact he WILL be the thickest guy in the 100kg lineup!As for winning it he will be hard to beat but im sure there are a couple of guys who still fancy there chances....Tom Young,Haroldas and a peeled 08 version of barny maybe????whos to say someone else might not pull it out the bag??

Gota be the favourite though imo


----------



## ces (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi lads it's cecil croasdaile here, i have just got round to reading the comments of a lot of you, people at the gym i train at were telling me about the things being said and to be honest i agree with a lot of the things said ,the main purpose of me making a comback after so long was to qualify for the british which i've done and i also believe that if any of the top guys you all mention had done the show they would have won if they were in my place so as it stands from my corner there is still work to do and some old school hard core training to do remember the southeast is only the second qualifier after the april show which i think was portsmouth so you never know who could pop out of the wood work from the remainder of qualifers just have to wait and see,but one thing i can guarantee is the heavyweight division 2010 will be very exciting so best get your ticks early keep training get strong stay strong ,peace,big ces


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I reckon he'll win Mr Olympia


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ces said:


> Hi lads it's cecil croasdaile here, i have just got round to reading the comments of a lot of you, people at the gym i train at were telling me about the things being said and to be honest i agree with a lot of the things said ,the main purpose of me making a comback after so long was to qualify for the british which i've done and i also believe that if any of the top guys you all mention had done the show they would have won if they were in my place so as it stands from my corner there is still work to do and some old school hard core training to do remember the southeast is only the second qualifier after the april show which i think was portsmouth so you never know who could pop out of the wood work from the remainder of qualifers just have to wait and see,but one thing i can guarantee is the heavyweight division 2010 will be very exciting so best get your ticks early keep training get strong stay strong ,peace,big ces


thanks for popping on the forum Cecil and good luck with your prep for the finals


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Cecil looks fantastic!!

Good work Cecil mate! 

Cant wait for this, love the hard competition. Keeps the bar raised!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome physique... nuff said really


----------

